# .177 caliber bb gun..daisy



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

i just bought one and people have told me they will work for squirrels and birds..will it? i bought .177 bbs from daisy ...i got these all on bass pro shops.whats your thoughts???????


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

NOT bbs, you have to use pellets. Sure, _someone_ will tell you that bbs are fine, *they're not*!

What kind of rifle is it exactly? Daisy, but what model?

You will want to use round-point pellets or well-made hollowpoints. Gamo Hunters are good domed points, and Beeman Gold-coated hollowpoints are unstoppable in my guns.

For squirrels, either pellet you use, try a headshot, it doesn't waste meat. Bodyshots, use the dome points.

Birds, aim a little above center mass, the neck, or the head.

Headshots will be a bit tricky until you learn your gun, but they're much more effective in taking game.

Practice, practice, practice, and don't be afraid to use the bbs for cans, sticks, shatterblast targets, and anything else you can find!

Good luck.

:sniper:


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

it is a daisy 105 buck model and will it even shoot pellets?


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

thats teh bb repeater i dont think it will..atleast my nephues daisy says buck on it so i assume its the same get like a pumpmaster 760 or a powerline 880

or bigger

personally i favor the 760 ive had one for YEARS


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

well i sure hope it shoots pellets!


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

it should say on the box that or on the side of it or on the barrel or somewhere itl have a picture of a pellet
if not itl say bb's only


----------



## kentucky_country_boy (Dec 14, 2007)

i shot a powerline 880 for 3 years and killed many animals with it but the reocurring problem with it is that the synthetic stock falls off of course it took 3 years to do so but it works great i reccomend buying one and their only 85$ at my local walmart


----------



## Copper33 (Oct 25, 2007)

:******: DUDE!!!!! THE BUCK MODEL IS THE SAME THING AS A RED RYDER!!!?!?!?! PLEASE, For The Little Critters Sake Do *NOT* Shoot Anything WIth That Gun. The Only Thing That Little Gun Can Do Is Knock Fown A Pop Can!?!?! If You Try To Shoot A Squirrel With That, It's Just Gona Bruize Em. If You Are A Good Shooter, And Nail Em In The Head, Thats Like Going To Be Like, A *Extreme* Concussion.

Now Like I Said, For The Little Critters Sake, Do *NOT* Shoot Any Kind Of Game Animal With This Gun.


----------



## Copper33 (Oct 25, 2007)

their only 85$ at my local walmart

Oh yea and I bought two more 880's. They were only 25$ at my walmart.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

If it cant shoot through a pop can without tipping it it isnt enuff gun.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

well i loked at the speculaions on the box and from what i read it will go through skin so im for sure that if i hit a bird or something not to big through the eye itll drop it.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

oh yeah i wont be shooting no more than 15 yards!and most of the shots that will be taken will be like 8-10 yards.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

The first animal I ever killed was with my pee shooter. I got a Red Ryder (same thing as the Buck as someone already pointed out) when I was 5 or so. I shot a chickadee in the chest and it was still flopping and chirping when I got to it. If it can't kill a chickadee, there's nothing in the world that it'll kill.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

how long did it take to die?


----------



## Copper33 (Oct 25, 2007)

Aw man the little tiny chickadde's.....I remeber those times when I had a litlle grizzly, I think thats what It called...:-?


----------



## Copper33 (Oct 25, 2007)

Aw man the little tiny chickadde's.....I remeber those times when I had a litlle grizzly, I think thats what It called...:-?


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

My brother has a grizzly, we use it for shooting sparrows off rafter in the pig barns, them little pea poppers suck.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

It was probably a good 2 or 3 minutes before it finally died. :eyeroll: I never shot at anything but popcans with that thing since.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

well i feel bad for that poor animal cuz it suffered.


----------



## Copper33 (Oct 25, 2007)

Ah man thats sad.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

dude. i bought 18,000 crossman copperhead steel bbs.and totally destroyed this bird! and i freaking puts big slices through sosda cans!


----------



## Kawabuggy (Jan 10, 2008)

I don't know if you guys know this, but the Crossman Pump Masters no longer come with rifled barrels. Talk about no accuracy, no consistency=they got it with that one!

I bought one for my son for Christmas after all of the fond memories I had of my old Pumpmaster from days gone by (yes 20 years ago they actually had rifled barrels on BB guns). This one is JUNK! I shoot mostly centerfire rifles now, and 17 HMRs or .22's when I am target plinking. I am an excellent shot with REAL guns.

This Crossman will not consistently hit a shoe box from 15 ft when aiming dead center. I have a varmint target taped to one for my son to practice on. I picked up the gun the other day, and even bracing against a tree-it won't consistently hit ANYWHERE! I have attempted shots at about 30 foot with it-it is more than 12" off at 30 foot.

I don't know how you guys with the CHEAP guns are hitting anything. The Benjamins, and the break barrel style gun seem to be of much higher quality. I would bet they have rifled barrels and that is why the difference in price.

Anybody here remember the Crossman American Classic 1776? I had one of those as well. It also had a rifled barrel. It was .177 caliber, but the end of the barrel you could actually put a spent .22 cartridge into-BECAUSE IT HAD RIFLING AND THE BARREL EXPANDED AS IT REACHED THE END! That was a very accurate rifle and I took hundreds, if not thousands, of birds, squirrels, rabbits, racoons, opossums, pigeons, and other animals.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

the bird i shot was from 15 yards away.and i shot once at it and it died instantly. i tried the pop can thing and boy oh boy did it rip open the pop cans!im fcinated by the airsoft world now!


----------

